# Deno Cain



## progressivetactics (Jul 18, 2003)

Has anyone heard of Deno Cain has ever been caught?
He was supposed to show up for sentencing a couple months back, and never showed.

I am curious if he was found.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 18, 2003)

Haven't heard of anything new in a long time.  Last info I saw said he had fled the US.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 18, 2003)

thanks.

Although I certainly don't approve of his actions, both the cause and the effect, He was my instructor and a good friend.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2003)

See:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2224


----------



## DAC..florida (Jul 18, 2003)

I must have missed this one, what exactly was he acused of ?
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 18, 2003)

> three counts of second-degree sexual conduct


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=6891


----------

